# Case tractor identification



## battlecr (May 30, 2016)

Trying to Identify this tractor I recently purchased. I believe it to be a Case DI, but can't find any data plates. 










Thanks Don G


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

It sure looks like a DI. There should have been a I.D. plate fastened to the instrument panel, but it's obviously gone. Did you try looking on the tools box if there is one?


----------



## battlecr (May 30, 2016)

pogobill said:


> It sure looks like a DI. There should have been a I.D. plate fastened to the instrument panel, but it's obviously gone. Did you try looking on the tools box if there is one?


Unfortunately no tool box. Are there any stamped S/n numbers on the tractor? It does have a hand clutch. 

Don G.


----------



## catfishjohn (Jun 11, 2016)

This is my 530 case, with 159 gas engine S/N# 315507642 with Zenith updraft carb. Has model 31 front loader S/N #4050023 and backhoe S/N#4042867. I need some help trying to get year it was built. Thanks and I wish all a good day.


----------



## catfishjohn (Jun 11, 2016)

Just can't hardly get these pic. the right way. lol..!!


----------



## saele (Dec 18, 2016)

Have you ID'ed your Case yet, if not look for a stamped # on bell housing just to the right of your air cleaner, should have the model # followed by the serial #. good source of information on all tractors including year built is http://www.tractordata.com/
Good Luck


----------

